# Microsoft paying me for market research!



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

So I got a call about a month ago from a market research company working with Microsoft. They ask me some questions about what kinds of computers I use and what kind of work I'm in and what software I use.

They called a couple thousand people they said and found a couple hundred that were of interest, then they narrowed it down to 35 that they wanted to do a one hour phone interview with, I was one of those 35. They paid me $75 for the one hour and I did chores around the house the whole time. They mostly asked me about my blend of using Apple computers with some of their software plus things like quickbooks. They were especially interested because until a few years ago I used PCs.

At the end of the interview he asked me if I had any questions and I asked what all this was for? He said that they were hemorrhaging business and losing customers to Apple so fast that it was deemed an emergency and they needed to figure out why. 

I got a call from them yesterday and out of the 35 they did phone interviews with they selected 4 that they want to meet with in person for a 2 hour follow up and I'm one. They want to come to my office to see how I do my business and how I use my computers. For the two hours I get any combination of $800 worth of microsoft products. I thought an xbox 360 and extra controllers plus some games is worth 2 hours of my time, or maybe some good project software.

Anyone else hear about this? What good software would you get?

Wack


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

wackman said:


> For the two hours I get any combination of $800 worth of microsoft products.


$800 at whose cost?(retail vs. wholesale?)

How will this act interrupt your business?

Can you get cash? :thumbsup:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

I scheduled it at a time when it won't affect any business. I might be able to get cash. They gave me cash for the first one. I'm not sure if it's retail cost or their cost. Their cost would actually give me a lot more right? 

I'm really not that concerned about it and would probably do it for free, simply because my situation is of so much interest to them and I'm curious.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

wackman said:


> Their cost would actually give me a lot more right?


Sure.
You know a widget costs $50 to buy, transport and install on a property...but you may be charging upwards of $100 for that widget to a client. Same concept here.





wackman said:


> I'm really not that concerned about it and would probably do it for free, simply because my situation is of so much interest to them and I'm curious.


Nothing is free in this world - or at least not in NJ :laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

wackman said:


> they want to meet with in person for a 2 hour follow up


If Bill comes along with them for the ride, smack him real hard just once for me.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

wackman said:


> So I got a call about a month ago from a market research company working with Microsoft. They ask me some questions about what kinds of computers I use and what kind of work I'm in and what software I use.
> 
> They called a couple thousand people they said and found a couple hundred that were of interest, then they narrowed it down to 35 that they wanted to do a one hour phone interview with, I was one of those 35. They paid me $75 for the one hour and I did chores around the house the whole time. They mostly asked me about my blend of using Apple computers with some of their software plus things like quickbooks. They were especially interested because until a few years ago I used PCs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an episode of COPS were they called everyone with outstanding warrants and told them they had been entered into a draw for a new Big screen T.V. I think about 30 came to the pick up location and you guessed it 30 went to jail....So pack up now and runnnnnnn..........:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> If Bill comes along with them for the ride, smack him real hard just once for me.


I'll get in on that ...give Bill one for me too. :laughing:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> If Bill comes along with them for the ride, smack him real hard just once for me.


I'll give him the Vista punch.



woodmagman said:


> Sounds like an episode of COPS were they called everyone with outstanding warrants and told them they had been entered into a draw for a new Big screen T.V. I think about 30 came to the pick up location and you guessed it 30 went to jail....So pack up now and runnnnnnn..........:laughing:


:laughing::laughing: At first I thought about not doing it. The first thing I asked them when they asked if I'd do this was "they're not gonna want to mess around with my computer are they, it might not work right anymore after microsoft fools with it". They laughed.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

wackman said:


> I'll give him the Vista punch.


Is that like a donkey punch?:blink:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Celtic said:


> Is that like a donkey punch?:blink:


Exactly, with a dirty sanchez for dessert.:w00t:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Is that like a donkey punch?:blink:


MS Should have named it Donkey rather then Vista...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

woodmagman said:


> MS Should have named it Donkey rather then Vista...


LMAO.

I don't think the corporate suits want the world to know that they know what a donkey punch is :laughing:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

What a great scam!

They got a bunch of info about the tech in your house/office, how many live there etc..

Now they are having you come to see them and as you are trying to find "123 Main Street" they are going to clean out your place because they know you are gone.

Good luck!


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Well they might not be ripping him off by robbing his place, but they will hit him up for some extras. Would you pay $75 for a job?

When it sounds too good to be true...IT IS:no:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

I've already been paid the $75. That was for the 1 hour phone interview.

And they're (2 guys) coming to my place so they're gonna have to mug me too!!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Keep us updated on what happens at your office.

I'm interested.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Will do. I meet with them next Thursday.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

UPDATE: 

Well I had the in person interview today. It was pretty cool. The guy who first interviewed me on the phone and another more techy guy both came out.

They were right on time. They asked me some questions, had me sign a few releases then asked to see my computer and show them how I use it. They never touched anything, just asked me to show them some of my stuff and how I use it. They looked at how I use my different programs, asked me what I like and what I don't. Asked me about my Iphone and a bunch of other things as well.

They were here for exactly 2 hours, payed me $150 cash plus gave me a list of products that I get to pick from. I picked Microsoft Project standard 2007. I'm not sure how much it sells for but it's listed at $599.95.

Not bad for two hours of my time. 

Oh and get this, BOTH of them had Apple laptops, one of them had an Iphone and the other said he would have an Iphone already but his wife is getting it for him for Christmas. I asked them if they're using the competitors products for research and development and they rather sheepishly said "no, Apple just makes the best products and since we can run all our software on them there's nothing to stop us from using them now".

WOW Last thing I expected from Microsoft employees....


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

wackman said:


> UPDATE: ...
> 
> Oh and get this, BOTH of them had Apple laptops, one of them had an Iphone and the other said he would have an Iphone already but his wife is getting it for him for Christmas. I asked them if they're using the competitors products for research and development and they rather sheepishly said "no, Apple just makes the best products and since we can run all our software on them there's nothing to stop us from using them now".
> 
> WOW Last thing I expected from Microsoft employees....


:no: Some times we need to look past our nose. Come on Wakman. You have a business, right? So just think abou this for a second? Do you really think that Microsoft would be using Apples? I am sure they buy Apples and tear them apart to do research, but they don't use them! Sounds more like you were dealing with subs. Whos name was on the check they gave you?

I am right near IBM's research Center. I remember back in the 80's when I was selling Business Machines. IBM bought a Panasonic Board Write from us. I delivered it personally to the Research & Development Center. I knew exactly what they were going to do with it. (by the way, the Board Writer was a Large Write on Wipe Off board that would be put in the front of a meeting or class room. You would hot a button and anything you wrote on the large board would be scanned and printed out on an 8 1/2 x 11 sheet to copy and pass out. No More Note Taking.

Even today, Every sub I personally know, working for IBM has to use IBM Notebooks and they don't even make them anymore:laughing:


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

LNG24 said:


> Some times we need to look past our nose. Come on Wakman. You have a business, right? So just think abou this for a second? Do you really think that Microsoft would be using Apples? I am sure they buy Apples and tear them apart to do research, but they don't use them! Sounds more like you were dealing with subs. Whos name was on the check they gave you?:


They were actual Microsoft employees. Showed me their badges and I have their business cards right here. I even asked them if they were contractors of some sort.

Not so hard to believe, remember microsoft makes a bunch of software for apple. The entire Word suite is made in an Apple version. They even said they make good money off of their Apple products AND they don't make computer hardware so they have to use _someone's_ laptops. Now that Apples run native windows its really not that big of a deal. I just didn't expect Macs from them. I was expecting Dells or something. 

The only thing they really compete on is operating systems and MP3 players. Other than that Apple makes computers and phones and MicroSoft makes video game consoles.


----------

